# bin working on a ew diet, advise please



## adamb84 (Nov 27, 2006)

i have bin doing the following diet any advise would be helpfull!!! 

5am: Oats(with semi skimmed milk) and protien shake and multi vitamin.

8:30am: scrambled eggs

11:00am: chicken sandwich with wholemeal bread and a banana.

1:00pm: scrambled eggs

3:00pm: banana/(was thinking of adding another lot off eggs here?or maybe protein bar?)

3:30pm gym

4:30pm proteinshake + cellmass creatine

6:00pm chicken/tuna with brown rice/pasta/new pots + veg

9pm special K bar + protein shake

9:30/10:00pm bed

i am 9 1/2 stone and 5'7 i also do martial arts and do about 7 hours (a week)intense cardio with my martial arts and sum moderate cardio aswell.

i want to gain lean muscle only.i want to put as minimal amount of fat on a possible(i have spent the last 2 years losing 7 stone of fat and dont want to put it back on again).

i also fit in a fruit smoothie at sompoint during the day aswell.

can you guys please give me sum advise?thank you


----------



## Clydefrog (Apr 20, 2007)

adamb84 said:


> 3:00pm: banana/(was thinking of adding another lot off eggs here?or maybe protein bar?)


Here's one suggestion: take in a protein source here. You were already thnking eggs or protein bar. Perhaps a shake? Also, that only leaves half hour of digestion before you hit the gym. I'd move that meal back so you have at least a whole hour before training.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Clydefrog said:


> Here's one suggestion: take in a protein source here.


Why? Ill go through it tomorrow but looks to me that he has more than enough protein already for his weight. Just by looking at it i can see around 100g protein just from his shakes, he only needs around another 110g protein (if we are doing it by the 1.5g per lb of bodyweight) and depending on the size of his portions he already has that.


----------



## adamb84 (Nov 27, 2006)

each protein shake has 40g of protein in it so thats 120g just from the shakes, i try to aim for 200g of protein a day and i am 133lb exactly, is this ok?...... i have that snack at 3pm coz that is the time i finish work so its the old earliest i can have that meal which really sucks


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

When you say scrambled eggs, do you use whole eggs? How many do you use?

With the chicken sandwich, do you use a whole breast?

200g of protein is perfect for your weight. You only need another 80g from proper foods and you have the 200g so 2 chicken breasts would equal roughly just under 50g and you can obtain the other 30g from other sources plus the eggs


----------



## Clydefrog (Apr 20, 2007)

ah24 said:


> Why?


It's generally considered to take in a source of protein with each meal, particularly if he's looking for lean gains. Now, his overall protein intake looks good, so he doesn't neccessarily need to take in a big shake, 20g would do, especially seen as it's pre-workout. Is he doing it by 1.5g/lb bodyweight?


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Have you seen how many meals this dudes got? The majority of people have around 6 meals a day for convenience, thats why protein is taken in every meal.

Why would it benefit him going over his macro needs for the sake of it being 'generally considered' to take in a protein source with every meal? Though you have just pointed something out there which i didnt notice at first. Its pre-workout, scrap that banana mate!

You should have a protein source here but *not* because its thought to be good every meal or whatever. Its carbs your really going to need here! I'll post up later but i gotta go work now.


----------



## adamb84 (Nov 27, 2006)

i normally have 3-4 whole eggs when i have portion of scrambled eggs and yes always try to have ckicken breast with my sandwich


----------



## Clydefrog (Apr 20, 2007)

ah24 said:


> You should have a protein source here but not because its thought to be good every meal or whatever.


.....so you agree he should have a protein source there then? 

Adam. It's good that you're breaking up your total daily intake into a broad spread of smaller meals. How about this:



> 5am: Oats(with semi skimmed milk) and protien shake and multi vitamin. I think you could drop the skimmed milk here - you've already got good sources of carbs and protein to start your day, so you're adding the sugar and lactose from the milk. I think you'd benefit more from some good fats, like Fish Oil capsules or maybe some nuts to go with your oats.
> 
> 8:30am: scrambled eggs
> 
> ...


How about using oily fish for some of your meals. What do you put in your additional fruit smoothie?


----------



## Clydefrog (Apr 20, 2007)

It's not a bad diet in the first place, mate, and you seem to be doing allright if you've lost 7 stone of fat in two years. What's your training routine look like at the moment? Ho long you been following this particular diet?


----------



## adamb84 (Nov 27, 2006)

my routine is normally gym and karate 6 days a week have saturday as rest day and also run 2-4 miles 3-4 times a week. i know i should have 2 days a week off but i just cant,i am addicted, i just have to train.

i have to have that pre work out meal at 3 because of work, i cant move it back all i can do is take the meal out.

i do take omega 3 fish oil supps, sorry didnt put that down.

i think i would add almonds to my oats.

i was also told by a guy who works at my gym, to watch my carb intake and not to take too many carbs if i want to put lean muscle only.he said too many carbs will put fat on and thats not what i want to do.

i have bin on this sort of diet for about 8 months on and off, the reason i say on and off is coz i broke my arm in october last year and have only bin back in the gym since end of march.

for my pre work out meals i have just ordered sum cnp pro flapjack bars as got gud protein and complex carbs so will see how i go with that. my goal is put on 2 stone of lean muscle and no fat if possible..... is this realistic??....

and what sort of time fram am i looking at for this??? time is not important, was just wondering.

oh and the chicken sandwich is home made, i dont have pre-packed sandwiches unless i have no other choice


----------



## Clydefrog (Apr 20, 2007)

> my goal is put on 2 stone of lean muscle and no fat if possible..... is this realistic??....


Yeah, you'd be up to 11 1/2 at 5'7, easily done with the right diet, training and dedication.

What I would suggest is to change some of your cardio. It's good you've got that side covered, but doing so much is probably going to inhibit your muscle gains. I'm thinking specifically your 2-4 mile runs. Sustained running like this will cause your body to release cortisol, which breaks down surplus muscle to reduce energy consumption. Try substituting some of these for Interval Training (HIIT). Something like running for up to 20 minutes, alternating between 2 minutes of high intensity followed by 2 minutes low intensity. You could perform the same sort of thing on the rowing machine in the gym, or any other cardio device for that matter. Basic principle is hi-low-hi-low. It's a really efficient form of cardio.

You said "....i should have 2 days a week off but i just cant,i am addicted, i just have to train....", just make sure you're not overtraining, because this will hinder your progrress, too. If you've got to do, perhaps substitute one of your cardio days for core training and aerobic-weights work. Have a look at



> http://www.gymjones.com/schedule.php


; he's the guy who trained the '300' actors and there's some really interesting aerobic-focused lifts and stuff there.


----------



## adamb84 (Nov 27, 2006)

i dont actually like running, i only do it coz i got a grading in november for my martial arts and and to run 4 1/2 miles in 35 mins.lol so i am just preparing for thati will cut this down to twice a week and see how i go. thanks for the link... i will have a look as they looked very lean to gud condition in that film


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

adam, yep as clyde said its easily possible to do it. I went from around 10st in Sept to 11 n half by mid Feb, still around 13-14%bf (at 5ft 6)

Clyde, with your first quote, as i said, yes a protein source would be beneficial, but still not even needed! I would recommend it though. And as i said its *not* because of having a small amount of protein with every meal. Its because its pre-workout which i didnt read.

Which in that case shouldnt be half hour before he trains if possible. And for pre-workout meals i go for 100g oats with 300ml SemiSkimmed milk and a protein shake.

Why do you feel he should drop the milk? He is not even 9 and a half stone and is 5ft 7. Water isnt needed until you are cutting. Remember that milk has nutrients in it including casein protein (slow digesting). In the mornings i have full fat milk as thats whats in the fridge and it aint done me no harm!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

This is how i would do it. All editings in red like clyde.



adamb84 said:


> 5am: 100g Oats(with 300ml semi skimmed milk) and protien shake and multi vitamin. As Clyde said, you need EFA's. Either fish oils...or flaxseed oil or udos oil. I would go for udos personally.
> 
> 8:00am: scrambled eggs (4 whole eggs, semi skimmed milk)
> 
> ...


Red is editings as said, and blue is information. Iv shifted times around so it fits around workout. If you have any problems with it just say. Also, try sticking to this diet plan religiously for 3 days then one off then 3 on 1 off etc. Or mon-fri n weekends off. Unless of course your good and can handle it 24-7!

Stick with this diet and i guarentee gains. If you decide to choose it can you either start a log or PM me how its going and we can alter it as you go if it doesnt work, though i see no problems.


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

I wouldn't use milk before bed. Just my personal preference - but I can see why many do. Too much sugar. A Casein & Whey mix would be a better solution. Fish Oils or Udo's will also slow down protein absorption.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

I agree with you there, thats why i said if he can get it then get 2 types of protein. whey and casein. But if he cant and cant neck cottage cheese, milk is the next best thing


----------



## Clydefrog (Apr 20, 2007)

I think the cottage cheese is a bit better than the milk, but all the carbs are still sugars. I've been having small portions of mackrel or kippers as my fnal meal recently, and quite happy with that. A powdered protein blend if you don't mind buying more supplements.


----------



## adamb84 (Nov 27, 2006)

so if my protein ratio is 1.5g per lb.... what should my ratio for carbs be?? by the way thanks for all the great advise!!!


----------



## adamb84 (Nov 27, 2006)

right, bin back in the gym and on the above diet since the end of march, i have not put on wieght, but my jeans have started falling off me, i have lost bout 1 and half inches off my waist. i was 30" waist in jeans but now need buy 28" waist jeans.

does this mean i have bin building muscle while losing body fat?as i have not lost any wieght?? is this normal?


----------



## Clydefrog (Apr 20, 2007)

That's good. It sounds like your body composition has shifted a bit, dropped some BF%, added a bit of lean muscle.


----------

